# need some help, directv picture is stretched and HUGE on my tv



## detroit_fan

turned on my hr34 today and something is wrong. the picture is stretched really wide, including the guide, list and bottom bars. when i press list or guide the first couple letters of the program name are cut off and the font is huge. i have cycled through the formats and nothing changes when i press the buttons, it's almost like its stuck in stretch format and won't change to regular.

any ideas?


----------



## gov

You didn't mention RBR or checking the settings on your TV, so start there.


----------



## detroit_fan

i did do a rbr, and made sure tv is ok. made sure blu ray play fine too.

i normally keep only the 1080i and 1080p resolution boxes checked and native turned off, so i just went through and also turned on the 720p and 480p boxes and turned native on. now when i go to a 720 or 480 channel the "stretch" goes away, but when i select a 1080i channel is comes back. when i am on a 480 channel and press guide the guide comes up but it is not very sharp, almost like a SD guide. when i select a 720p channel then press guide teh guide looks better than it did on the 480 channel. no other dvr in the house are having this issue. i do have a 1 & 3 year old and one of them did get thier hands on the remote today, but i have no idea what they did(if anything)

edit- ok, so if i go to a 1080 channel (like cbs or axs.tv) and i try to watch it in 1080i i have the stretch problem and the font and on screen stuff is huge. if i select 720p for that same channel it goes to normal, so my issue only exists with 1080 outputting from the HR34. there is no avr between the 34 and the tv.


----------



## acostapimps

Is the tv ratio on standard 4x3 or widescreen 16x9? Make sure the tv format settings match the DVR settings
If that doesn't work than reset defaults which will reset all your settings but won't erase your recordings.


----------



## Rich

detroit_fan said:


> i did do a rbr, and made sure tv is ok. made sure blu ray play fine too.
> 
> i normally keep only the 1080i and 1080p resolution boxes checked and native turned off, so i just went through and also turned on the 720p and 480p boxes and turned native on. now when i go to a 720 or 480 channel the "stretch" goes away, but when i select a 1080i channel is comes back. when i am on a 480 channel and press guide the guide comes up but it is not very sharp, almost like a SD guide. when i select a 720p channel then press guide teh guide looks better than it did on the 480 channel. no other dvr in the house are having this issue. i do have a 1 & 3 year old and one of them did get thier hands on the remote today, but i have no idea what they did(if anything)
> 
> edit- ok, so if i go to a 1080 channel (like cbs or axs.tv) and i try to watch it in 1080i i have the stretch problem and the font and on screen stuff is huge. if i select 720p for that same channel it goes to normal, so my issue only exists with 1080 outputting from the HR34. there is no avr between the 34 and the tv.





detroit_fan said:


> i did do a rbr, and made sure tv is ok. made sure blu ray play fine too.
> 
> i normally keep only the 1080i and 1080p resolution boxes checked and native turned off, so i just went through and also turned on the 720p and 480p boxes and turned native on. now when i go to a 720 or 480 channel the "stretch" goes away, but when i select a 1080i channel is comes back. when i am on a 480 channel and press guide the guide comes up but it is not very sharp, almost like a SD guide. when i select a 720p channel then press guide teh guide looks better than it did on the 480 channel. no other dvr in the house are having this issue. i do have a 1 & 3 year old and one of them did get thier hands on the remote today, but i have no idea what they did(if anything)
> 
> edit- ok, so if i go to a 1080 channel (like cbs or axs.tv) and i try to watch it in 1080i i have the stretch problem and the font and on screen stuff is huge. if i select 720p for that same channel it goes to normal, so my issue only exists with 1080 outputting from the HR34. there is no avr between the 34 and the tv.


Have you got Native On, Stretch, and Black on your settings? Are you set on Full? I never get that issue you're seeing unless I try to watch a show that's in SD (that's very rare, I watch only HD content for the most part). I don't have a Genie, but I'm guessing they have the same settings.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

Check the TV screen settings to see where they are set using the TV remote. Lots of TVs have a Zoom that you can select and it will make the picture too big for the screen.
There is also a Format setting in the DTV receiver that will zoom up some pictures, altho I do not think it will zoom a 1080 output. You can cycle thru them using the Format button for DTV.


----------



## detroit_fan

ok, i feel like a complete moron. now my wife tells me that when the 3 year old got the directv remote this morning she slid the selector switch at the top of the remote to "TV". my tv was set to 16x9, but she had some how zoomed into the picture. i was able to find a picture size option in teh tv menu and that fixed it. i still don't know why it was just on 1080, but at least it's working. thanks for the replies everyone, i really appreciate the help.


----------



## Rich

Rich said:


> Have you got Native On, Stretch, and Black on your settings? Are you set on Full? I never get that issue you're seeing unless I try to watch a show that's in SD (that's very rare, I watch only HD content for the most part). I don't have a Genie, but I'm guessing they have the same settings.
> 
> Rich


Why do I keep getting duplicate quotes?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

I don't know but if you look at my typing it is underlined now.
After I click on reply the font is whatever the mouse happens to be sitting on, even tho I did not click it.
Sometimes it is the Strike thru.
I select it and then click on the offending button and it fixes it.


----------



## detroit_fan

jimmie57 said:


> Check the TV screen settings to see where they are set using the TV remote. Lots of TVs have a Zoom that you can select and it will make the picture too big for the screen.
> There is also a Format setting in the DTV receiver that will zoom up some pictures, altho I do not think it will zoom a 1080 output. You can cycle thru them using the Format button for DTV.


yeah i thought maybe the format button was pushed and "stretch" mode was selected, but when i cycled through the formats it didn't change. i do have a button on my tv remote that zooms(actually it's labeled picture size), but i have no idea how the 3 y/o did the zoom with the D* remote. i'm just happy it's fixed, i only have 3% left on the HD so if i hd to replace to rease i was going to lose a lot of stuff.


----------



## gov

I'd say post # 2 gets the win.



!rolling


----------



## MysteryMan

detroit_fan said:


> ok, i feel like a complete moron. now my wife tells me that when the 3 year old got the directv remote this morning she slid the selector switch at the top of the remote to "TV". my tv was set to 16x9, but she had some how zoomed into the picture. i was able to find a picture size option in teh tv menu and that fixed it. i still don't know why it was just on 1080, but at least it's working. thanks for the replies everyone, i really appreciate the help.


Ah, the joys of parenting!


----------



## detroit_fan

gov said:


> I'd say post # 2 gets the win.
> 
> !rolling


yeah, i never even realized i had a "picture size" button my tv. i had verfied i was in 16x9, and that all resolutions were being supported, but i had no idea there was a picture size option.


MysteryMan said:


> Ah, the joys of parenting!


yep! :bang


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> I don't know but if you look at my typing it is underlined now.
> After I click on reply the font is whatever the mouse happens to be sitting on, even tho I did not click it.
> Sometimes it is the Strike thru.
> I select it and then click on the offending button and it fixes it.


Guess they're still working the glitches out. I don't think I did anything wrong when I got the dupe quotes. That's happened several times.

Rich


----------



## coolman302003

detroit_fan said:


> ok, i feel like a complete moron. now my wife tells me that when the 3 year old got the directv remote this morning she slid the selector switch at the top of the remote to "TV". my tv was set to 16x9, but she had some how zoomed into the picture. i was able to find a picture size option in teh tv menu and that fixed it. i still don't know why it was just on 1080, but at least it's working. thanks for the replies everyone, i really appreciate the help.





detroit_fan said:


> yeah i thought maybe the format button was pushed and "stretch" mode was selected, but when i cycled through the formats it didn't change. i do have a button on my tv remote that zooms(actually it's labeled picture size), but i have no idea how the 3 y/o did the zoom with the D* remote. i'm just happy it's fixed, i only have 3% left on the HD so if i hd to replace to rease i was going to lose a lot of stuff.


When the DirecTV Remote is in TV Mode and you press the Format button it is sending the distinct IR code to the TV for the Picture Mode button as if you were using the remote that came with your TV; when Format is pressed in DirecTV mode it only modifies the setting for the receiver. To explain why it was only happening on 1080 is because some TV models allow Picture Mode settings to be different based on the resolution being sent, apparently yours operates this way.


----------



## jimmie57

coolman302003 said:


> When the DirecTV Remote is in TV Mode and you press the Format button it is sending the distinct IR code to the TV for the Picture Mode button as if you were using the remote that came with your TV; when Format is pressed in DirecTV mode it only modifies the setting for the receiver. To explain why it was only happening on 1080 is because some TV models allow Picture Mode settings to be different based on the resolution being sent, apparently yours operates this way.


I had never hear that before.
I tried it and it indeed did change the format on my Vizio TV along with a message on the screen that the Remote is in TV mode.
Thanks for the information.


----------

